# NuVet Plus



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you all think of this. My pippy has horrible allergies and I have tried it all from food changes to allergy shots. Nothing has helped. 
I just started her on a daily probiotic and fish oil. I want to add a good vitamin supplement and came across this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you researched colostrum? It boosts the immune system. Lady is diabetic and it was suggested to me several years ago when she had chronic uti's. I was pretty skeptical, but figured it was worth a try. I have seen an amazing difference! She hasn't had a uti since, her allergies are much better and she now needs about half the insulin she needed before colostrum. It made a believer out of me! 

Bovine Colostrum, Natures Forgotten Miracle

Vets recommend Bovine Colostrum

Transfer Factors And The Immune Response in Humans and Animals

Transfer Factor in Veterinary - Canine, Feline, Equine and Livestocks

This is the one I use. It is guaranteed "first milk".

Colostrum


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally don't think NuVet is going to help with allergies. I agree with Marj, colostrum is a super immune builder. 

Have you checked the toxicity level in your home? Do you use scented cleaning products, laundry products, plug in or spray air fresheners, scented candles, perfumes, etc? Do their toys, beds, food bowls have brightly colored dyes? Inhalation allergies are very common. Anything with a "Fragrance" in it, even if it is labeled "natural," is usually made with artificial scents which are preserved with formaldehyde, - when inhaled, is highly irritating. Dyes can contain toxic ingredient, too. 

What about corn/wheat/soy/"natural flavors" in the food? Those things can also cause allergies/skin issues.


----------



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice I will give this a try!


----------

